# Anyone know much about old Czech bloodlines?



## camzella (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm getting a pup from this litter and want to know more about what to expect. I previously owned a DDR/Czech GSD and loved her disposition and she was a great fit with my family. I plan on starting to get into sports but I don't want to get in over my head. Unfortunately I don't know much about bloodlines so any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is very very little Czech in this pedigree....it is all West German except for the dam of Nike Eqidius.....Ice was BRED in the Czech Republic, but her dam is West German and the sire is 3/4 WGR...


Henrik is WGR all the way

Lee


----------



## camzella (Apr 10, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> there is very very little Czech in this pedigree....it is all West German except for the dam of Nike Eqidius.....Ice was BRED in the Czech Republic, but her dam is West German and the sire is 3/4 WGR...
> 
> 
> Henrik is WGR all the way
> ...


 Thank you! The breeder had told me old German and Czech working lines and like I said I'm not knowledgeable on this stuff. Is this a decent pedigree? Is there anything I should expect from these pups?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"Old" German ????? no - not OLD - actually sire is very hot at the moment....

I hope you plan on formal and/or competition training....pretty high power pedigree for IPO

Lee


----------



## camzella (Apr 10, 2018)

Thats interesting... I don't have internet right now but when I do I plan on doing much more research! Do you think this will be too high caliber of a dog to also be a good home companion? I plan on getting into competing. I just moved to Germany last June and will have to make some connections out here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does the breeder really know what they are breeding or are they trying to sway you to buy using your "wish list"
.
Agree with Wolfstraum -- not Czech lines and not "old" German lines.

So why is the breeder promoting them as such. Ignoroance on his part or trying to capitalize and exploit yours.

You said "I'm getting a pup from this litter and want to know more about what to expect. "

It's sort of a bad time to ask . This needs to be known before . AND the breeder should have had
that discussion . Are you committed to the pup?

when you go looking for a pup don't go in with a list of bullet points --

ask the breeder to describe his dogs, litter, goals . Let them reveal .

don't go looking for a "czech" or other niche .

it matters more who they are , what and why they are , than where they came from .


----------



## camzella (Apr 10, 2018)

carmspack said:


> does the breeder really know what they are breeding or are they trying to sway you to buy using your "wish list"
> .
> Agree with Wolfstraum -- not Czech lines and not "old" German lines.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what I'm trying to figure out. Its seems as some of the information he's given me is incorrect and makes me question. 

Im not committed to anything yet, I've been holding off on putting down a deposit until I am able to find out more. They just confirmed the pregnancy. I guess I worded that wrong when saying I'm getting one... I'm more looking into it. 

I will definitely be asking these questions! Im having trouble finding breeders in Germany that aren't just trying to sell to the Americans and military population out here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

give the forum some information such as what you are looking for in a dog , future plans, your approximate location and your willingness to travel to see , approximate price range .

I have contacts in Germany and Austria -- just had a house guest over the last week , returned to University of Munich - .
Of course we talk dogs . 

I have a few breeders in mind . Not show lines . 
Old lines - yes, old herding lines , --- working herding GSD - occupation , not trialing titles.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

If your goal is top level IPO, I would say this litter might be the best match for you. I might be a little biased because I'm friends with Henrik's owner but all I see in this breeding are top sport dogs and I would get one from this litter if I was looking for one now.

That said, if you're looking for just a house pet and don't go out too often to work the dog, then this breeding might be a little "too much dog" for you.


----------



## camzella (Apr 10, 2018)

carmspack said:


> give the forum some information such as what you are looking for in a dog , future plans, your approximate location and your willingness to travel to see , approximate price range .
> 
> I have contacts in Germany and Austria -- just had a house guest over the last week , returned to University of Munich - .
> Of course we talk dogs .
> ...


 I'm looking for a dog I can really get into competing with but will also have somewhat of an off switch. I've spent my life showing horses and now that I no longer have them and have the time for something new, I want to get into protection sports. I've had a GSD with fairly high drive and she was the perfect dog for me. I will always have a love for them!


I'm located in Spangdahlem Germany and am willing to travel. Hoping not to drive more than 8 hours for a pup but will for the right one. 


Price range would preferably be around 1000 euro. 


If you have any breeders in mind I'd love to get in contact with them!:smile2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Instead of breeders first, you should go out to some clubs and meet people. You're right there in the middle of everything to be able to see for yourself. Get to know people and see where and why they got the dogs they have, see what you like.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

My trainer has a Czech working line GSD and he is trained to be her service dog plus they do agility, obedience, and scent together. Very stable dog he is, totally ignores my dog's barking at him.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

camzella said:


> I'm looking for a dog I can really get into competing with but will also have somewhat of an off switch. I've spent my life showing horses and now that I no longer have them and have the time for something new, I want to get into protection sports. I've had a GSD with fairly high drive and she was the perfect dog for me. I will always have a love for them!
> 
> 
> I'm located in Spangdahlem Germany and am willing to travel. Hoping not to drive more than 8 hours for a pup but will for the right one.
> ...


If you're in Germany, good dogs are a dime a dozen. You're in GSD land, so finding good trainers, breeders and clubs aren't difficult and you should pursue that route.

MY opinion, if top level IPO is your goal. Do not hesitate to take a dog from this breeding. If its anything else, then perhaps a visit to some breeders, clubs and trainers is in order first.


----------

